# Post your single speed



## positron (May 18, 2004)

Seeing more and more of them around these days (in Australia), so I thought I would start a thread.

Lets get things rolling with mine








This is a very fun bike to ride. Relaxed, yet quick when it wants to be. 2005 Manitou Minute 3s, White Industries cranks and front hub, Planet X rear hub, DT 5.1 rims and Juicy 5's.









Just put this together. Bit more XC'ish. Hadley hubs and mavic 717 rims, White cranks and Manitou R7 Plantinum.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine is currently under construction. I should have it finished when i'm back in Sydney. Nothing special though...


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's mine








DT240s SS hubs, Mavic 818d rims, Truvativ Stylo SS Cranks, Salsa Promoto bars.

New SS frame coming soon...


----------



## stu77stu (May 22, 2006)

Love the Surly name.

Can some one explain the point of Single Speed's?
What type of riding do you do with them?
Are they like a grown ups BMX?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

http://sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Here you go:










And one of me on my SS 29er at the recent 24hr:










And one of me and my bike at the Dirtworks100:










Just finished the Kooralbyn Marathon 85km event on her on the weekend too.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

stu77stu said:


> Can some one explain the point of Single Speed's?


From the MTBR SS FAQ

http://www.trianglemtb.com/pages/passion/whySS.html



stu77stu said:


> What type of riding do you do with them?


Anything you do on your bike; XC, DH, MNTX, road, commute, Enduros or whatever.


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

*Singlespeed Posted*

Stage One Of The New Ride...
20 inch 1x1 frame.. surly hub laced to sun rhino lite 16 & 18t freewheels.... dice roulette hub laced to sun sos camo rim.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Dopey - that's one hard-core ride!!!


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah its pretty nuts huh??

Haven't had any problems with pinch flatting so far..it really digs into the singletrack.. absolutely no drivetrain noise whatsoever.. steerings a little hit or miss though..


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks nice dopey, what do you think of those rims? Any good?


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

Let you know when she built.. cost a fortune so they betta be good..


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

TR said:


> Here you go:
> 
> And one of me on my SS 29er at the recent 24hr:
> 
> ...


So TR Are you doing the Noosa 100 and the Hiddenvale Epic as well? I absolutly love epics on the SS. I missed out on the DIrtworks 100 this year. How was that in the SS and what ratio are you running?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

shwinboy said:


> So TR Are you doing the Noosa 100 and the Hiddenvale Epic as well? I absolutly love epics on the SS. I missed out on the DIrtworks 100 this year. How was that in the SS and what ratio are you running?


Yes to the Epic but no to the Noosa (unfortunately I have not heard too many good reports about the route for that event).
I will also be doing the Coffs Marathon on 3/7.
I run 32/20 (equivalent to 34/20 or 32/18 on a 26" wheeled bike).
Dirtworks was great on the SS and I will definitely be doing it again next year.
Not so sure about doing the Kooralbyn Marathon again though as it was not a very interesting event in my mind with ridiculous amounts of climbing where most people had to walk along with large sections of dead flat.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

TR said:


> Yes to the Epic but no to the Noosa (unfortunately I have not heard too many good reports about the route for that event).
> I will also be doing the Coffs Marathon on 3/7.
> I run 32/20 (equivalent to 34/20 or 32/18 on a 26" wheeled bike).
> Dirtworks was great on the SS and I will definitely be doing it again next year.
> Not so sure about doing the Kooralbyn Marathon again though as it was not a very interesting event in my mind with ridiculous amounts of climbing where most people had to walk along with large sections of dead flat.


The Epic has a lot of road sections but the first 25km is awsome with a good deal of very nice single track. They are stagering the starts this year so there will probably be less chance of getting choaked by as many gearies in the singletrack. I ran 36x18 there last year on acount of all the flat bits. I may even go 36x16 if I'm feeling strong but I think the hills in the second quarter will put the world of hurt on me if I do. The Noosa race sounds like it's going to be quite hard on the single but I'm sure it'll be fun.
And Just for Tristan I better ad a pic or 2


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

shwinboy said:


> The Epic has a lot of road sections but the first 25km is awsome with a good deal of very nice single track. They are stagering the starts this year so there will probably be less chance of getting choaked by as many gearies in the singletrack. I ran 36x18 there last year on acount of all the flat bits. I may even go 36x16 if I'm feeling strong but I think the hills in the second quarter will put the world of hurt on me if I do. The Noosa race sounds like it's going to be quite hard on the single but I'm sure it'll be fun.
> And Just for Tristan I better ad a pic or 2


Yep, have ridden the first section through to the B&B gates and it is fun. I have not done the rest though.
The Noosa race may be an impossibility on the SS from what I have heard.
A couple of Elite riders did the course recently I heard and only managed to complete it in around 8 hours.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

TR said:


> Yep, have ridden the first section through to the B&B gates and it is fun. I have not done the rest though.
> The Noosa race may be an impossibility on the SS from what I have heard.
> A couple of Elite riders did the course recently I heard and only managed to complete it in around 8 hours.


Dear god! They say on the site elite riders will do it in 6 hrs! Since the winner at the epic did it in 4hrs and had I not crashed and broken my collar bone in the last 4km I would have done it in 5.5hrs I figured I would be finishing Noosa in 7 maybe 8 hrs. Maybe this year I'll take the All mountain rig and use this as a recon for next year. Bah!. I'll just have to get fitter.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Here is my newly/oldly built SS after i sold off my XTC (which was also going to be a SS). As you can see - it is in great need of a tensioner (And i'm in great need of money!). 

It rides decently nice considering the chain sag (a deraileur does not work 100%...).. the frot end is easy to lift.. all you have to do is push down on the forks. 

Note: The bike is too small for me - to get proper leg extension it will need a new seatpost, so for now all it is getting is a tensioner - and then in the future it will recieve a new wheelset/frame/cockpit/drivetrain/fork all at once


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

It's great to see that single speeding is still a bit of a "cult" down here rather then the fashion accessory that it has become overseas.

Here are a couple of shots of my little mutt of a thing. It was originally built up as a beginner street / dirt jump / trials rig to have some fun around town on. When I stripped down my XTC for a rebuild I started hitting the trails with her.

"It will only be for a few weeks" I thought as I pondered about the incredibly small frame size&#8230;

A year later the XTC is still not finished, and it's all I've been riding. She's tackled local DH runs, 12 hour events, road rides and all sorts of crazy situations. Great fun. :thumbsup:

If I can bring myself to do it, when I finally get the XTC finished off I think I might sell the SS and start looking at a something that fits a little better. The thought of drop bars has been floating around this useless mind of mine lately&#8230; 

Dave.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

mmm Pink Bits...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a handful of pink bits!


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't remember fondling your pink bits when we swapped rides that day Dave. Are they recent transplants?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I still haven’t fixed my worn out bottom bracket yet. I figure it’s not going to go anywhere… I reckon you must have had your hands on my pinkies; they were a birthday present from Ben and a mate last year. 

Actually there is a bit of a story that goes with these. I had been on and on about buying some pink streamers or “spokey dokes” beads for my wheels for ages, just to have a bit of fun at one of the endurance races that I was going to compete in. 

I never got around to it, but a month down the track I got handed an interesting package for my birthday… Thanks guys!


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah well - they didn't make a big impression on me then (ie I wasn't psychologically scarred from the experience!) 

Unobtrusive Pink Bits - a biking oxymoron.

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

*finally rideable*

Here she is finally all finished and ready to rock..

Had to make a few adjustments to the proposed spec.. downward one's due to the ridiculous price of everything and my :madmax: at spending more than 2g's on a rigid SS. Not suprisingly most of the expense was on the wheelset/hubs etc.. and its running an avid cable disc to match the levers with the deore rim brake..

Anyway.. hopefully now it won't cost another dam cent cause the beer fridge is looking dam empty.. and its snow season.

next step...bring on the Pugsley...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Looking good bloke! :thumbsup: Let us know how she rides…


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

*my old stumpy*

Ive posted this on some other forums but may as well stick it here too. Not pretty but it is probably my favorite frame of all my bikes and now it lives again. 94 Stumpjumper. A friend of mine made some horizontal dropouts for it the other day so I am about to convert it to fixed. Mostly a commuter but hits the trails a couple of times a month.


----------



## alexb618 (Apr 28, 2006)

here is my 1x1, king headset goes on next week. could use a stan's kit though, too many flats


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

My dirty little SS










Some knobhead on my dirty little SS....


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

wenji said:


> Some knobhead on my dirty little SS....


That guy must be HUGE!!!

I miss you too Witch.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fat Mary*

All steel Surly drivechain for sand riding with minimum wear. No lightweight, but lots of fun as a general trail bike. I have never had a bike with suspension but with the big Endomorph tires, steel frame and Thudbuster seatpost this is a plush ride.


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

TR said:


> That guy must be HUGE!!!
> 
> I miss you too Witch.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Dopey, how do you go riding that with flat pedals?


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Hud said:


> Dopey, how do you go riding that with flat pedals?


Wit and intelligence, a rare combination. Mallet pedals have the same clip and cleat as eggbeaters.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, but Dopey's pedals don't:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1963913&postcount=26


----------



## dopey (Sep 15, 2005)

The flats are just during the week to ride to work and back. Got the trusty old shimano's for the trail.. but even cutting through the park the feet bounce around a bit on the flats.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Some Guy said:


> Yes, but Dopey's pedals don't:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1963913&postcount=26


My apologies. Nice colour Dopey. I was looking at a 1x1 or a Karate Monkey, but they were going to cost so much I spent a bit more for something fatter.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

alchemist said:


> New SS frame coming soon...


Here's the new one


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Very very nice!! :thumbsup:

She looks like a nice setup. Do you have a rough weight for her?

Dave.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

The componant weight was about 9.5kg with bits to come off the chain, stearer and seat post. Full spec is here. I'm pretty stoked to have an Aussie bike!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah I’d be stoked too! 

To be honest I had never heard of Baum frames before. They look like a nice setup. What was behind your decision to go for these guys over other Australian frame builders?

Those Middleburn cranks seem to be getting popular of late and for good reason too, they look awesome! 

Happy trails, Dave.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Alchemist - Awesome, awesome, awesome fence you have there! When did you get it? 

The bike is looking pretty nice aswell :thumbsup: Compliments the fence nicely.. Ok.. I'm jealous.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes I agree, it's such a beautiful fence. Perfect spacing, nice tone, it really makes the dull bike stand out! 

How do you find the Salsa bars to ride? I like the monkey too, nice touch - I haven't played that game in years! :thumbsup:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

awesome bikes fellas!

any suggestions as to how to convert my Kona Smoke?

i have attached a pic of my crappy dropouts


----------



## DJM (May 16, 2005)

Here's my "new" singlespeed. Only change is it now has a Boone Ti Chainring.

Salsa A la carte
Fox Float R
Mavic XC717
White industries Eno Eccentric rear hub
White Industires Eno freewheel
Chris King front hub
XTR V brakes
XTR Cranks - Boone Ti chainring
Crank Bros eggbeaters
Salsa carbon bar
Ritchey post and stem
Chris King Headset
Selle Italia Flite Genuine Gel saddle
King cage

soon to come - Nokon brake cable housing


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Thought I may as well post a couple of pics of the new El Comandante.
Basically the same as the old one but a larger frame with the addition of a Jones H-bar and Formula K24 brakes.

New wheels (Hope Pro2's laced to Sun DS2 rims) are currently being built and should be ready by the end of the week.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> awesome bikes fellas!
> 
> any suggestions as to how to convert my Kona Smoke?
> 
> i have attached a pic of my crappy dropouts


http://www.mtbr.com/faq/ssfaq.shtml

Everything you need to know.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Like the colour. How are the Jones bars?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

alchemist said:


> Like the colour. How are the Jones bars?


They are sweet!!
Without a doubt THE most comfortable bar I have ever used.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> How do you find the Salsa bars to ride? I like the monkey too, nice touch - I haven't played that game in years! :thumbsup:


I've had the Salsa ProMoto Al bars on the Surly and would reccomend them very highly, sofar no complaints with the carbon version (apart from having less sweep)

A fellow rider asked how long I thought the monkey would be able to hold on thinking I'd just put it on but he's done a 24hr, 4x8hr, 4 State XC races, 3 Club XC races and numerous commutes & other riding.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Well here is my experimental SS. I have only had four rides before destroying the freehub. Hope to be back on it shortly. Absolutely loved the challenge of it, I must say riding a hardtail again was a wake up call on just how lazy I had become. 

The frame was new from ebay. The forks were bought second hand off a local website that TR use to frequent. The wheels and rubber were secondhand. Everything else was new. Must say I love the look of the cranks and bashguard it really suits the colours on the bike.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice setup! :thumbsup:

What freehub were you running? I have a feeling I’m about to destroy my cheap Shimano Deore freehub sooner rather then later, especially if my trend with Shimano hubs continues… I think it will be replaced with a Surly “fixer” and a BMX style freewheel of some description.

After getting Hope Pro 2’s for my XC bike I would love to build up a set of Hope Trials / SS hubs to a set of nice rims, but that will have to wait until I have a frame that warrants it. 

Dave.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

I was running a very low end shimano as well, came with the wheels. A dodgy MH745 from memory. New one is a step up and should do me for a while. I just need to pick my wheel up from the BSG. :thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> After getting Hope Pro 2's for my XC bike I would love to build up a set of Hope Trials / SS hubs to a set of nice rims, but that will have to wait until I have a frame that warrants it.
> 
> Dave.


Mmmmm Pro 2's.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Looks great Porky, didn't know it was actually running, only heard rumours...

Try and take 2 more links out of the chain if you haven't tried already, more chain-wrap and less slap.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Got it going about two weeks ago. Only had three rides on it before the freehub went.


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

Featured photo of the month it seems!:thumbsup:


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

wenji said:


> Featured photo of the month it seems!:thumbsup:


What can I say these guys have taste.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Purple Giant was my first SS commuter, bought for $100, sold it to Gordy for $50.

Then the red Kona was my 2nd SS commuter as stuff was falling apart on the old one, but now I'm sick of changing from slicks to dirt tyres for weekends etc, as I ride the red one all the time it's so much fun.

So I'm building ANOTHER SS commuter  which will finally stay with slicks on it, a 29'er with dropbars ... commonly known as a roadie ! hence the track hubs etc.


----------



## sammydog (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's mine. Just need to put my XT cranks on and its done (other than the brakes and the....)


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Very nice, I see some tasty little parts there :thumbsup: 
My hardtail has got gears for 4X racing.


----------



## LukeB (Feb 6, 2005)

These are how SS's should be- bodged together from old bikes and bits 

The freeridey one- 


















The fixie one-


















The roadie one-


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Finally finished mine

First ride out the hub broke.Oh well back to the shed.


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

*My Zaskar Pro SS*

This bike had full XT group set right down to the hubs but seen as though I prefer my Anthem LE for racing, I converted it for something different and muddy races. It is very light.


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

My Raliegh 29er SS and Apollo 24" cruiser


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

The 29er looks the goods. Not sure on your cruiser yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Sik clunker Rob


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Sik clunker Rob


Thanks mate, new you'd appreciate true style.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

PorKy said:


> The 29er looks the goods. Not sure on your cruiser yet. :thumbsup:


At least Rob wont be breaking any spokes on the cruiser Porky.


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

The bling 29er..........










The slowly dying 26"....










The Dually SS project frame, an old kona but with a URL design that keeps the rear chainstays the same length.....which is what a SS needs........


----------



## aaron01 (May 17, 2006)

Heres mine, Raliegh 29er with a few upgrades, I have just ordered the 18T cog & 700x28c tyres for the commute to work during the week.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

my latest addition - a bargain bike in stock form - but of course it didn't stay stock


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Is that the Peace? That looks hot!


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

It sure is a Peace, although I think it looks much better with the original rigid forks


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

alchemist said:


> It sure is a Peace, although I think it looks much better with the original rigid forks


I agree.
I saw one in Brisbane the other day with the rigid fork and it was hot!!!!


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Finally reaching its final form

Airborne Ti Hag frame
Demonchaux Ti rigid forks (thanks Swhinboy)
(replaced Rokshocks Psylios)
Chris King Hubs & Headset
Union Ti spokes
DT 4.1 rims
Thompson Elite Stem & Seat Post
Salsa Flip-lock seat clamp
Ritchey WSC Stream Saddle
LP Composite Bars & Oury Grips
Race Face Next Cranks (32 x 15)
SPD M540 pedals (to be replaced?)
Avid Ti rear V Brakes, Mag levers & BB5 185mm Disc Front Flak Jacket casing
8.78 Kg


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nicely put together ride there, well done.
How are you finding the ride of the Hag frame?


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

cruz said:


> Very nicely put together ride there, well done.
> How are you finding the ride of the Hag frame?


Thanks Cruz

Not being any expert but love riding the Hag, its light responds well and is more compliant than I thought it would be. Still getting used to the rigid forks (only had them 2 days) and the changed geometry (115mm forks to 80mm corrected) :thumbsup:


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

*Bike_Freak's new ride*

He's taken the weight weenie thing too far...


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh geeze - that bike was surpposed to be my 'secret' weapon!


----------



## jaseh (Nov 14, 2006)

*my redline*

here's my redline monocog. she's all stock except for the green oury grip's,crank bros smarty pedals, avid BB7 brakes,gold KMC superlite chain and a stans tubeless conversion.
i must say she goes quite well around my local loop at glenrock in newcastle.:thumbsup:


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

AussieRider said:


> Finally reaching its final form
> 
> Airborne Ti Hag frame
> Demonchaux Ti rigid forks (thanks Swhinboy)
> ...


Ah that fork looks great on your bike. I'm glad it went to a good home. Enjoy.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*OM Flyer*

Hey gang,

Here's my '04 SE Racing OM Flyer; 26" rims, 1 1/8th headset and a Euro-sized BB shell means it qualifies as a mountain bike single speeder... 

Looked for a long while to find the right one. The '04s were the last of the 26ers that came without derailleur stops and rear mech mount, apparently. Yeah, it's not a proper Breithaupt era OM, but it's fast, it's fun and it's mine... it may get susp forks, but it may not. Looking for a tricky LH old-school v-brake lever in black or silver, if anybody's keen to sell one.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice one! 

I’d keep the rigid on there, suspension forks just don’t look or feel quite right on them in my opinion. I want to see some action photos of this thing on the track and trails! :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Robbo said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> Here's my '04 SE Racing OM Flyer; 26" rims, 1 1/8th headset and a Euro-sized BB shell means it qualifies as a mountain bike single speeder...
> 
> Looked for a long while to find the right one. The '04s were the last of the 26ers that came without derailleur stops and rear mech mount, apparently. Yeah, it's not a proper Breithaupt era OM, but it's fast, it's fun and it's mine... it may get susp forks, but it may not. Looking for a tricky LH old-school v-brake lever in black or silver, if anybody's keen to sell one.


I've got a set of Avid AD3 brake lever set that i might part with if your interested.PM if your interested.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

Low_Rider said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I'd keep the rigid on there, suspension forks just don't look or feel quite right on them in my opinion. I want to see some action photos of this thing on the track and trails! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dave.


Dave, it's currently a training aide - was using it to chase my four-year-old boy around on his GT micro!  Unfortunately, my little guy is off his bike for a while, but we plan to be on track Feb 26, 2008 (his sixth birthday).


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> I've got a set of Avid AD3 brake lever set that i might part with if your interested.PM if your interested.


Thanks, mate. Looking more at something funky like an Altek or a Pauls lever, or even a cable XTR. If I could find an orginal Avid Ultimate, I'd be in seventh heaven... :ihih:


----------

